# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  How much to render

## zeeeb

Hi, i'm just wondering if anyone knows roughly what it would cost to get a reasonably small brick wall rendered. it's about 4m x 3m.  
or anyone know of any decent renderes in adelaide. 
i've got someone coming to quote tomorrow, and i'd like a bit of a price guide.

----------


## Tools

We allow $45 a metre but for such a small job it will probably be more. 
Tools

----------


## Craigoss

I've been quoted round the $50-55 per sqr for rendering.

----------


## China

My sister inlaw had a small wall done 3 years ago cost $50 per sq metre, he did it as a favour as he new my late brother, normaly he only does a full house or bigger

----------


## Haveago1

$50 per meter, and there are 50 bricks to a square metre, so $1 each brick to render...makes you think doesn't it.....

----------

